# any good creme brulee recipes ??????



## dc20 (Nov 23, 2005)

*:chef: hey there , i have just got a job as a pastry chef at a well known hotel in my area , i have decided to make 3 different creme brule's as a dessert , all 3 being in small expresso cups on the same plate ( 3 different flavours ) *
*i was looking through my recipe books and notes of my own recipes and i cant find a good one for the creme brules to complement eachother ............*
*.......has anyone got a good recipe ??????*
*all ideas very welcome *
*thanx guys *
:smiles:


----------



## chefatl (Jun 2, 2004)

Not a recipe, but some idea: Lemon- amaretto, maple - walnut, chocolate - khalua, white chocolate - cherry

I used to serve "trios" of creme brulee at my restaurant.


----------



## dc20 (Nov 23, 2005)

oooooo i like the idea of amaretto and white choc ... the cherry one sounds quite nice , i want each brulee to go well with the others E.G colour and flavour wise might try and do a white choc and cherry one , might go well together 
if i ever find a recipe that i can work with grrrrrr
thanx for the info 
:chef:


----------



## chefatl (Jun 2, 2004)

Those are flavor combinations that I have done. ie. lemon amaretto as one creme brulee.


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

I know you're asking for recipes, but the best thing to do is find a standard creme brulee recipe and then play around with different ingredient combinations for the flavors you want. I used to run a trio of brulees at the hotel, but cannot provide the recipes because I lost them all in a fire. The trio I ran was Chocolate, Citrus (combo of lemon, orange, & lime), and mango. For the mango, I replaced some of the cream with mango puree, and had to be careful with the citrus because of the combination of the acids with the egg yolks.

Best bet is just to play around with your adjustments until you get the flavor and texture combination you want.


----------



## dc20 (Nov 23, 2005)

ok cool thanx for the extra info and all your help guys , can anyone give me a basic recipe then that gives nice brulees ? :chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

dc20
I have always stuck to a kind of generic englaise formula.Cooked thick.
I consult and produce deserts for some fine dining rest. I suggest these sometimes. I like the idea of stages, just as dinner courses. Something a little acidic to start, Something rich and earthy in the middle, and finish with something that contains an alcohol flavor(not alcohol) like bellini or Apricot/Champagne.
These have to flow, you need to be careful not to stop the flow with something to rich(cream/cream) that cover the buds going to the next. I always insist that these are served 8 - 2 with a suggestion on the flow.
This is just how I view the trio.
I view them like this after many disasters when ordering them for myself.
PS I'm also not opposed to intermezzos. jellied candy,small spoon, small lollipop etc.
I know, I'm crazy but they will pull 40-50% desert covers


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

We just started butterscotch creme brulees for the season. I don't have the recipe off the top of my head, but I'll be happy to get it for you. You make the butterscotch sauce as part of the creme brulee mix, using the oven as opposed to the anglaise. It is a lot of steps but WHOO is it ever worth it!!!!!!!!!!! I have a hard time not taking one for myself whenever we make a batch. Best ever.

Edit: oh yea, it also requires butterscotch schnapps. Very worth it.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Not to be a jerk but if you got hired as the pastry chef shouldn't you know how to make a creme brulee?

I like your idea of doind 3 different flavors though. Its an interesting way to work seasonally too...like change it every few months as new fruit/flavor combinations come available. 

You know what I bet would be good? At christmas like an Egg Nog creme brulee. Mmmmm, just think about it.


----------



## dc20 (Nov 23, 2005)

*thanx harpua ...i love the sound of butter scoth creme brulee's :lips: *
*and just for the record i do know how to make them...i was asking for advise on different mixes and flavours ( as you will be able to see from the replys ) thanx to all who have given me ideas *
*KEEP THEM COMINGGGGGG !!!!*
*nice 1 guys *
:chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

dc20
The variety is pretty endless. That's another reason why I think presentation is criticle. For our cappuccino we will make it a little stronger ( using trablite ), topp with HC foam, gratings. We top this with a cage. Sounds like a lot of mise, but not really. We gather a bunch of 1 oz laddles. throw them in a bucket and make cages. It gives us the opportinity to torch one of the others.
We also prefer to stud with fresh fruit. We found from eating, not all will go all the way to the bottom of the cup, especially women.

Someday.
this is exactly what these boards are for. Many traditional deserts like this have spawned into endless versions. 30 yrs. ago I would have never dreamed I would be serving CB like this. Never thought I'd be holding a blow tourch in the kitchen either. For every brulee formula I can find, there will be hundreds more. There are very few things set in stone, That's why we need to network. Not only to learn but to keep an edge.
You still haven't been by for coffee 
pan


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Well, I did send you a PM, but never got a reply. 

Might be a little late, I got accepted to NECI and am leaving in about 4 days. I'll still be on the board though so we'll keep in touch. 

And I misunderstood his question, so I apologize. I wasn't trying to sound like a jerk but I thought he was asking for a brulee recipe, not ideas for types of brulee.

My mistake.


----------



## jslobum (Nov 1, 2005)

I sometime use orange zest added to the cream then straining it out before baking.


----------



## dc20 (Nov 23, 2005)

*hey someday *
*well done mate , hope everything goes well for you!!!*
*just out of interest ... what is NEC1 , might be my brain going soft lool :chef: *


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

It's the New England Culinary Institute in Vermont, US. 

It's supposed to be one of the best cooking schools in the country, and many people from these boards speak very highly of the experience. I'm going for Culinary Arts not Bakind and Pastry though. 

Good luck with your new job and your brulee ideas.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Someday.
Maybe my box was full. I'm sorry we didn't get a chance to chat.
Offer still stands. If you can make it by the shop, we'd love to meet cha. I'm looking for some good chocolate and sugar classes for our chefs, so please keep in touch.
214-363-1225 Sherry Ln. towards Douglas if you can get by.
Jeff


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

That's what it sounded like to me too??

I do a pumpkin brulee right now, but I have to say the best oine I've seen in the one at Alinea, a caramel shell filled with atomized vanilla bean.


----------



## backtobasics2 (May 2, 2016)

maybe a dumb question, but on the flavored CB do you still torch the tops?


----------



## zeppo shanski (Dec 4, 2016)

Why not?  You're torching sugar. The hard cap of sugar has nothing to do with the "flavor" of the flavoring. It's a standard of creme brûlée.


----------



## thesoupbuddhist (Apr 16, 2016)

24 yolks

2 cups sugar

2 qts heavy cream

1/2 vanilla bean

I trust you know the procedure, lol . This is a great base recipe. You can play w/ the flavorings. Good luck


----------

